# "Chasing Silver"



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Any chance you can rip it from DVR to a file sharing site like megavideo, vimeo, stagevu etc? that would be tops!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I have the whole thing on DVD. Location X also.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Brighthouse here doesn't get WFN


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

I got it on dvd also, its an actual fishing show not just a 30min commercial. great show


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dude, I bout peed on myself with that picture.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Lucky thier NOT my relatives. 'Course it might be cool walkin into a bar with them. Scary!


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I think they are cousins to my neighbors.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A great video...as well as "X"

http://howardfilms.com/chasingsilver.html


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I just looked and you can get both on Netflix.


----------

